

'Do Not Make Success Inconsequential’ - npguy
http://statspotting.com/do-not-make-success-inconsequential/

======
paulhauggis
"The mistake that most VCs and entrepreneurs do, is that they eliminate risk
so much, that in the process, they reduce the ‘impact’ of the project"

How do they "eliminate risk so much"?

